# so scared



## shazlewis86 (Jan 6, 2013)

I know I'm prob not the only one but I'm so scared of being pregnant I can't stop crying this is my second baby and although my diabetes was well controled during my first pregnancy my baby was born prem at 27weeks weighing 2lb 9oz I'm so scared the sames going to happen again I'm only 5 weeks pregnant and can't help but think can I do this again I'm already in a bit of pain in my tummy tired all the time and very sore breasts am I'm not liking it i do want this baby but I'm dreading the next 9 months I hope things get better and I don't continue to feel this way thru out the pregnancy


----------



## trophywench (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh Shaz!  {{{Hugs}}}

Doesn't matter whether you have two - or 11 like Queen Victoria, every single preg is different Hun.

Please do tell your team how it's making you feel and I'm sure they will take care of you, esp with a history of a premmie.  If they are nice kind people, and most of em are - I'm sure they'll do their utmost to reassure you and you may get extra scans and checks.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor you. If it helps, the first few weeks are often the worst.  Cling on, vent here as much as you like (that's what we're for) and you WILL get through it (9 months feels like forever sometimes).


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 6, 2013)

For what it's worth, here's another (((((hug!))))).  Diabetic pregnancy sucks, doesn't it?!  But...if it's a comfort, I definitely felt as thought my body had a far better idea of what to do 2nd time around, as it were...  I still had a slightly early baby, but things got further along & she was far healthier, bigger, stronger & more ready in every way.  Hopefully it will be the same for you.  Also hold on to the thought that at the mo your hormones are all over the shop, and in a few weeks things will calm down & you'll feel better.  I know it's really hard when you've had a scary experience first time (I still can't watch birthing programmes etc!) but as Trophywench said, each time is different.  All the best, & let off steam here when you need to. xxx


----------



## Monkey (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, everything they said above. I think early pregnancy is terrifying, however wanted it is, and whatever history you've got. Add in anything out of the ordinary and it magnifies that.

Talk to your team - would it help to know what they've got in mind for help this time? I've got a friend who had a first baby at 27w and she was seen by a pre term prevention team with her second.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2013)

Just thinking, a lady on my other D forum had her 2nd last year and she was very weepy with her - whereas she hadn't been with no 1.  And they were both planned and wanted, but maybe it was because the actual awesomeness of the whole scenario kept her ocupied the first time?  Dunno!

But hell if you can't cry when you're mega hormonal, when can you cry?

Just vent .....  and breathe  LOL


----------

